# Yellow fan leaves!!!! Help!!!



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

All my lower fan leaves have turned yellow and died. Almost half way up the tree. I give it bloom nutes at 0-5-4 and cal-mag. I know yellowing is normal during flowering but it’s only the fan leaves. Any thought?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Looking nice.


----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking nice.


But is it ok?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes , totally normal

now relax and have some coffee


also , you must not be to worried about the parking lot next door?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

Pluck them off


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah no shit. Arnt you worried about getting ripped off with that parking lot over seeing your plant?


----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah no shit. Arnt you worried about getting ripped off with that parking lot over seeing your plant?


In my neighborhood there’s at least a plant or more in almost every backyard I also have a lock on my gate and jingle bells on my fence and the pot itself Also I got the baseball bat by the door just in case I hear those bells


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

I could jump that fence , cut that plant down and jump back over that fence before you could even say jingle bells

good luck

if it’s in a pot , which I see it is , why not just move it?...better safe than than sorry eh


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 15, 2021)

Tabby said:


> In my neighborhood there’s at least a plant or more in almost every backyard I also have a lock on my gate and jingle bells on my fence and the pot itself Also I got the baseball bat by the door just in case I hear those bells


Last year all six of my plants got ripped, it sucks. Hey but they left the bags. It wont happen this year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I could jump that fence , cut that plant down and jump back over that fence before you could even say jingle bells
> 
> good luck
> 
> if it’s in a pot , which I see it is , why not just move it?...better safe than than sorry eh


I do move it closer to my house at night but it’s too big to bring in. I pray those vultures stay away I think it takes a real low life to steal someone else’s hard work and love


----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Last year all six of my plants got ripped, it sucks. Hey but they left the bags. It wont happen this year.


Pieces of


----------



## kevinn (Sep 15, 2021)

There are plenty of low lifes out there and, as I learned, they could be your friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Tabby changes her Avatar like Roster does. Funny as hell.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

Here is a Tabby


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

Do you guys think a 10-5-15 fertilizer would be good to use?


----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tabby changes her Avatar like Roster does. Funny as ****.


Just bored


----------



## Tabby (Sep 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 278747
> View attachment 278748
> View attachment 278749
> View attachment 278750
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Just bored


Tell em to Fluck off LOLO


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Do you guys think a 10-5-15 fertilizer would be good to use?



yes ........you might want to cut your nute recipe in half since your plant is getting close to being done....if the instructions call for two scoops per gallon , try one scoop

all the best on your harvest


----------

